# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Как мы записали наших половинок:)

## Justin

Жаба Гавайская
Писюля
Соболина
Обворожительный Фей
раб
ляляпа дорогая
ФкуФный
Любимый дебил
+
Чукупайка мой
Твой УШЛЁПОК
Классная попка
ПОРОСЕНОЧЕК
]{о$енятко;
l_ 0 V E;
Заяц.ru;
Козел.ua;
Коханий;
Коханнячко моє....
Чуви
придри
пикачу-хочу
Бублик

----------


## Justin

Трахачевский
Убийца нервных клеток
слоноподобный киська
Индюк
Симбачка
пивная королева

----------


## Justin

Рыба-мойва
бесплатный секс
плюх-пух
Шавермочка

----------


## Justin

Бурундучёк
тот самый идиот
Мусик пусик лимпопусик ляпапусик мой мурусик
Дозатор
Секонд-хенд
Мой пушистый КОКОСИК
объебос любимый

----------


## Justin

В Н У Ч К А
лишь бы высунуть
Чэми

----------


## Justin

моя тефтелька
Pisya
гнида
слоноподобный киська
тюрь тюрють тюрють
любимое дурко
валерьянка
дура-лошадь

----------


## Justin

2 рота
Жабеня мале
проблядун
Жабка-шкреЧИК
пиздобол высшей пробы
Дон Педро Дрочелло:
шпротик
Шизонутое чудо
Душегуб
Эфиопский оргазм
Киса любит вискас

----------


## Justin

розово-попая бусинка
солнечный зайчик
тигруля
львёночек
зайчик
зайчик-котик-вертолетик
киська
писюшик
любименький
малыш
сонечко
Бубосичка
Лялябрик
Жалкое существо

----------


## Justin

приблуда
розовый пончик
савни и чун савни
Фунтик
танкист
Сантехник
Козлёночек
ПИПИ ЗАЩИТНИК
ЧЫЫЧААХ
с помойки 
УТЫРОК

----------

